# Scion TC Mosoni dynaudio esotar 2



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I've been slowly working on my build. I know it's not much, but show some love!


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I am using sound deadening material from "Secondskin" and "sound deadening showdown". 

SDS material:

CLD Tiles
MLV - to cover inner door skin opening

Extruded Butyl Rope (EBR)

Second skin:

Luxury liner pro - inner door skin
Double sided tape
Aluminum tape


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

You're screen name is awesome

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I also added speaker rings to seal the driver's to the door panel and Speaker Tweaker Set (Anechoic Pads) behind the mid/woofer.


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

Looking good, any subs? These are some of the natural sounding speakers to my hearing.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Justintime said:


> Looking good, any subs? These are some of the natural sounding speakers to my hearing.


No sub currently. I'm not a bass head and the 650 is sufficient for my tastes. I've run a sweep with room eq wizard previously to see what my measurements are.


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> No sub currently. I'm not a bass head and the 650 is sufficient for my tastes. I've run a sweep with room eq wizard previously to see what my measurements are.


It is not about bass. E650s are very fine mid-bass, very detail but cannot go that low. I am crossing mine at 80HZ but I feel they struggle going lower and they are dedicated midbass in my set up. But if they work out in your case then that is awesome.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Is that MLV lining the outer door skin in the 3rd photo?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Truthunter said:


> Is that MLV lining the outer door skin in the 3rd photo?


That's the inner door skin. I have a big piece on the outer skin.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I've decided to swap out the mosconi and Panasonic headunit for a Carrozzeria Dex-p01 and Pioneer prs-a900.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Looking good, I would definitely try to put the tweeters on the a pillars though , excellent speaker and tweeter Choice.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Want to see how you are interesting into the door cards


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Integrated


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Any progress?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I've been slowly working on finishing everything up on the driver's side. Covered both inner doors in CLD tiles with MLV on top. Strategically placed CCF to prevent vibration. I tried to cover the whole inner door from the window seal to the drains. I put in some dispersion pads and added fasst rings on the driver's.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I also tore the whole back of the car interior out. I'll have to take more pictures. I coated the whole rear of the car behind the front seats in CLD, MLV, and multiple layers of melamine foam. I also have to install 3m thinsulate 600L in the car.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I'll have to take more pictures since I'm removing the interior again.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Ive removed my interior in my truck 4 times this last 2 months to just do the cld, ccf and mlv. Its getting old but ive done it enough now i can do it in my sleep


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Trying to cover up all the seams and holes in the inner door skin. The seal design uses the inner door trim for the second seal. Might try a mlv ring on the inner side of the trim to get rid of air gaps.

My first attempt at deadening was tracing the inner door skin on MLV. Needless to say it didn't fit and I messed up my cuts. Gave up and used it as a vaper barrier. I'll shove in either melamine foam or 3m thinsulate 600L in the panel.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Well I finished the driver's door. Barely could get the door back with the thinsulate 600L, MLV vapor barrier, and melamine.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

If nothing else. Gj on getting the door back on. I know that pain

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Put some mlv and melamine foam of corner door triangle. Added a 3rd CCF door seal to my doors. My trim panels for some reason have a half in gap half way up the door to half way across the bottom. I took CCF stripping and closed the gap between the door and panel. The second door seal mounts against the actual door trim when closed, my thinking is it'll compress more of the door seal.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> If nothing else. Gj on getting the door back on. I know that pain
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


The worst part is how the door handle mounts. It has a Phillips style plastic piece and 2 holes that it snaps into the trim panel.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Gsx-9


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

That Sony looks very nice. 

Now all you need to do is line the car with 3mm of lead.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

bassace said:


> That Sony looks very nice.
> 
> Now all you need to do is line the car with 3mm of lead. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


Line the vents with lead lol


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I haven't posted lately, but I'm still at it. I'm lining the floor and firewall with MLV and Thinsulate. I've gotta line the the rear quarter panels with thinsulate over existing mlv.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Finished my passenger and driver side floor with MLV and Thinsulate 600sl. I ran mlv/thinsulate up the transmission tunnel and firewall.

Only issue was the gas pedal possibly being obstructed and not going full travel stroke. I had to cut a 2x3" hole in the mlv and trim the thinsulate to try to alleviate the issue. It's tough to say if there is any loss at wot.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm very curious to hear how it works for you.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Progress, for some reason all my wind noise is the from the passenger quarter panel before. CLD+ MLV+ thinsulate+ MLV+ thinsulate/melamine foam.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Finished up the rear quarter panel


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s a hell of a deadened car, hopefully you took some before measurements. I’m curious how many dBs you manage to lower the noise.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Trying to get this car finished after procrastinating. I deadened the rear passenger floor with MLV. These are the rear passenger doors with mlv.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

The rear luggage compartment is a night mare due to the angles and tight tolerances. I wasted a few hours covering the panels and finding out they don't fit.

Removed all mlv and put pieces on wheel well for full coverage.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Finished the right rear wheel well


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not trying to start arguments or put anyone down but I really hope you get someone to tune that system. You got some nice equipment that would be shameful to go to waste.

Based on what you said in various threads on this forum, you seem to discard audio fundamentals as myths.

I sincerely wish you well with your build.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

tonynca said:


> I'm not trying to start arguments or put anyone down but I really hope you get someone to tune that system. You got some nice equipment that would be shameful to go to waste.
> 
> Based on what you said in various threads on this forum, you seem to discard audio fundamentals as myths.
> 
> I sincerely wish you well with your build.


Hi, I have tuned the system myself using REW and umik-1. Calibrated and done time alignment with the Sony gsx-9.

The main obstacle I see across car audio is that people think TA and system tuning are a scape goat to buying higher quality speakers, head units, amps. The terrible source material people use doesn't help this.

I'd say this system un-tuned would out perform 99% of what the population has in there car or home for that matter.

My music material are from SACDs that are played native via Sony dop at 2.8mhz.
The only advancement would be speaker placement on top on door panel or tweeter dash pod. I am not done fine tuning yet, I plan on going mini DSP for more options in the future with Dirac live.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Right quarter panel done.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Here is a scientific paper on the effects of wheel liners and felt linings:

https://bksv.com/media/doc/bn1827.pdf


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Here is a scientific paper on tire/pavement noise of asphalt pavement:

http://www.asphaltroads.org/assets/...tiontotire-pavementnoiseofasphaltpavement.pdf


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Finally got the rear seat installed. I saw a 0.5-1db noise reduction with the seat installed.

At 60mph I am seeing a sound level of 71.5-72.8db.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

http://www.alexonautos.com/cabin-noise/

DB measurements


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

K-pop sucks said:


> Finally got the rear seat installed. I saw a 0.5-1db noise reduction with the seat installed.
> 
> At 60mph I am seeing a sound level of 71.5-72.8db.


So that'd be most likely around 68-69db @ 50mph; which is extremely quiet compared to the list of other cars you linked above. How different does it sound to you?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

GreatLaBroski said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the rear seat installed. I saw a 0.5-1db noise reduction with the seat installed.
> ...


It's a pretty drastic change from stock. I did cut corners by not removing the center center console, shifter covering, and front seats and didn't install mlv underneath.

I plan on doing more deadening in the rear hatch. Add some thick melamine foam between the sun roof slider, and line the fender liners with CLD tiles and mlv.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Measured at 65mph on same road and yielded 71.2-72.5db. It's almost impossible to drive 50mph on the freeway in the slow lane without tailgater's.

I'd be happy to get it to 70db before doing the fender liners and getting quieter tires(Pirelli Cinturato p7 plus) and Lexus quiet wheels off a 2019 Lexus es350.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I put 1/2 melamine foam sheets under my sun roof. See if it makes a difference in DB tomorrow.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I'll install 1" melamine foam on the front and rear moon roof and measure again. I saw no real difference with 1/2" piece covering half the front moon roof.

I have to make adjustments so that the seat latches in the clips. Right now it's sitting half an inch off the front bracket and in place in the middle and rear of seat.

I have cut off mlv that covered the seat belt retraction mechanism at the bottom of the b pillar due to panel clips not fitting. Mlv Covered the a pillar opening for seatbelt and opening. I'll stuff melamine foam pieces in inside.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Here is 1/2" melamine foam under moons roofs. I'm planning on putting mlv on top with CCF on metal frame that the sun roof/roof frame uses.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Some interesting reads about round noise and testing measurements.

https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2009/02/the-art-ofnoise/

TYSTNADENS PRIS - en miljon eller 150 000 kr? | Vi Bilägare


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I found the quietest tire that just came to market recently. TURANZA QUIETTRACK

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...45VR8TQT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

These are the test's ten quietest and noisiest cars at 90 km / h = 55MPH 


10-bästalistan


Lexus LS 600h 65.9 dBA 
Mercedes S-Class 68.7 
BMW 5 Series 69.1 
Volvo V70 69.5 
Renault Mègane 69.6 
Audi A6 69.9 
Volvo S80 70.6 
VW Tiguan 70.7
ToyotaPrius 71,3 
VW Passat 71,4


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

So you've managed to make your car about as quiet as the second quietest car on the road. I think that's mission accomplished. Scion TC's aren't quiet cars either.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> I found the quietest tire that just came to market recently. TURANZA QUIETTRACK
> 
> https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tire...45VR8TQT&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


 I may have found my next tire. I hate a noisy ride myself but do not have the time and patience you have to go through adding MLV to the car like that.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I am planning on swapping out wheels and tires once they wear out. Honda, Acura, and Lexus use resonators to quiet resonance over bumps and pavement. Honda claims a 6db noise reduction, while lexus claims 10db! with there design.

https://global.honda/innovation/technology/automobile/Noise-reducing-wheel-picturebook.html

The 2018 Honda Accord non hybrid and touring come with polypropylene Helmholtz resonator's inside of the wheels. I believe they are on 17" and 18" wheels with a 114.3 bolt pattern

In a first for any Honda production vehicle, all 2018 Accord 1.5 Sport and above wheels have a special noise-reducing design that lowers noise by 6dB



Acura RLX has a similar design on 19" 5 x 120

https://www.drivingthenation.com/2016-acura-ilx-reduces-noise-through-the-wheel-and-anc-technology/

The Acura ILX has them.

https://www.drivingthenation.com/2016-acura-ilx-reduces-noise-through-the-wheel-and-anc-technology/

Lexus LS 460 18" AND 19" and 2019 ES 350 18" spindle wheels have a similar approach but have a channel in the wheel itself with small holes to alleviate pressure

How the Noise-Reduction Wheels of Lexus Make the LS Range Even Quieter – Elevating Sound | Sound, Acoustics, Noise, Audio, Soundscape, Sonic, Quiet, Silent, Tinnitus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_xl81zMCMY starts at 7:40


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Monday I plan on cutting and putting a mlv sheet to cover the dual moon roofs and cutting a mlv piece to cover the rear quarter windows to see if it makes a difference.

I have to finish up lining the rear hatch with mlv sheets, reinstall storage bins. I am thinking of cutting a big piece of studio foam 2" and putting it around the spare tire below the cargo cover, it already has mlv below the carpet. 

Lastly I have a cargo privacy cover. I am thinking of using either 1" melamine foam or studio foam and hang it from the cargo privacy cover to seal the rear hatch off.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Measured this morning again and measured 71.2 - 71.5 DB at 65mph on same freeway strech.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Finished putting mlv underneath the front seats. Also put mlv on the door sills. Covered up some manufacturing holes on the frame with mlv. Filled b pillar with melamine foam.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Measured this morning at 65mph. I achieved 70.2 - 70.8db.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

K-pop sucks said:


> Measured this morning at 65mph. I achieved 70.2 - 70.8db.


That's one quiet Scion TC.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Today I added more melamine foam in the door panels and covered up rear frame holes.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well. No one can say you're not being thorough

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

My roadmap going forward:

1. treat the roof frame with mlv and melamine foam

2. Install mlv on the fenders/ liner's.

3. Engine bay and fire wall for sound deadening. I don't want to remove the dash.

4. Car under body MLV paneling

5. Upgrade tires and wheels to Lexus es350 helmholtz wheels and Bridgestone quiettrack tires.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Covered up some more chassis holes.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Finished up the rear of the car. I used the jute carpeting from the front floor and threw it in around the spare tire. Added left melamine foam to the C pillars before curtain air bags.


----------



## RockamyZ (Apr 29, 2017)

Very nice job. Where did you acquire the thinsulate.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Rear hatch complete ? The idea came to me that I should try to use expanding foam packing bags to isolate the spare tire and seal the rear hatch, yet be easily removable.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

RockamyZ said:


> Very nice job. Where did you acquire the thinsulate.


eBay


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Today I cut another mlv piece to go under the rear floor mat.

I measured at 55mph on fresh paved highway and measured 67db.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Did some measurements today on the the usual freeway and I was seeing 69-70db at 65mph.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome progress... you're inspiring me to get out and get started on my car...


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

My only other options:

1. Cut Thinsulate or melamine and cover rear v windows and see if it gives positive results.

2. Deaden above entire headliner

3. Attach mlv to melamine foam on dual moon roofs/ or try Thinsulate instead

4. Add another layer on mlv to floor and make Thinsulate sandwich

5. Deaden wheel wells with CLD and MLV

6 deaden engine bay/ on good, engine coverage, and firewall.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

At some point, you're going to start having most of the sound come through the class itself which you cannot combat. I think you've hit the point of diminishing returns since your car now measures as good as the best luxury cars.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

GreatLaBroski said:


> At some point, you're going to start having most of the sound come through the class itself which you cannot combat. I think you've hit the point of diminishing returns since your car now measures as good as the best luxury cars.


I agree, that's why I am trying to cover the sun roofs and rear window triangle windows to counter my thin glass as possible.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I thought I'd try to go through the console and center Stack tonight. I was surprised there really isn't much space underneath to speak of. Just a big control unit under the glove box, wires, and shifter linkage.


I previously built around the side of the transmission tunnel with mlv and Thinsulate. I also shoved a piece of Thinsulate in the front cubby, what I now know is the airbag control unit.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think your efforts have become an obsession.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Niebur3 said:


> I think your efforts have become an obsession.


I don't have a problem! I'm not going to rehab. ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

hahahahaha.....we all need rehab.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

LMAO sign me up


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Ya me too. I'm about to re-build my entire system that the average person would kill to have.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Well I decided to go over the passenger side of the car. Made some adjustments and covered up some frame holes.

I decided to add a mlv layer below the Thinsulate 600L, luxury MLV, that I already had.

I need to buy some more Thinsulate and cover the rear passenger cabin floor and throw another mlv layer on top.


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

First, great screen name, love it.

Second, wow your effort to deaden a Scion are amazing. Speaking from experience all Toyotas/Scions have horrible rattles and noise. I can't believe you were able to achieve the results you have


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Well today I added a second layer of mlv onto of the existing mlv and Thinsulate on the driver's side.

I ran mlv along inside of the whole center console on the sides.

Supplies have dried up, I am out of Thinsulate and low on mlv.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Sealed off the rear hatch with 4" acoustic foam.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I tested a 2018 Toyota Camry XLE V6 and drove my normal commute. Pretty impressed. No acoustic windshield or side glass.

2018 Camry 65mph fresh pavement: 63-64db

Older smooth pavement: 67-70db


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I'd like to drive the 2019 Toyota Avalon limited with acoustic windshield and side glass to compare.

Next on my list, is the Acura RLX with rear acoustic glass like the LS460L, Kia k900, Hyundai Equus, and Genesis G90.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I'm thinking aerodynamic drag come into play as well as acoustic belly panels. A pillar mirror removal and hidden windshield wipers too.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I haven't had any chance to buy or deaden the rear passenger floor with Thinsulate and an extra layer of MLV or deaden the wheel wells.

I bought a high grade decibel meter to re-measure more accurately. On fresh pavement I am seeing 65-66db at 60 mph


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I decided to check on my tire upgrade options. I didn't realize my current Michelin tires are the performance version of the base tires! The tread contact patch is 8.2"! on a 225/45/18. That's crazy wide compared to the average of 7.2" for the quietest tires on the market for pirelli, Michelin, and Bridgestone.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I haven't had an update in a while on here. 

Previously I was achieving 65-67db on fresh pavement at 60mph. I ran the test with all Lanes freshly paved and saw a dip to 63-65db with no AC and tires at correct PSI.

I am officially done with the car and cannot improve upon it anymore. One thing leads to another issue.

Fender liner deadening can't be implemented due to having only asphalt and adhesive. I see no point in covering front and top of fenders, when the sound comes through the firewall.

I have the option of putting back the stock exhaust on. Improvement would be pretty small honestly. But worth a try.

Otherwise I'll post my sonic measurements with Umik-1 microphone and Rew this week.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> I haven't posted lately, but I'm still at it. I'm lining the floor and firewall with MLV and Thinsulate. I've gotta line the the rear quarter panels with thinsulate over existing mlv.


That thinsulate must compress quite a bit for that carpet/panels to go back on.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> Sealed off the rear hatch with 4" acoustic foam.


Sealed how?

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> K-pop sucks said:
> 
> 
> > Sealed off the rear hatch with 4" acoustic foam.
> ...


I was trying to use the rear privacy cover as mounting point to seal off the rear of the car. Needless to say I scrapped that idea. I might try it again with a layer of Thinsulate.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Well I took my door panels apart to see how they were holding up inside. Inner door skin looked good and MLV was still in place. Water drainage was my main concern after installing.

I'm focusing on adding Thinsulate around the speaker drivers and sealing them to the door cards now. Thinking of using mlv cylinders to achieve this.




My conclusion is don't buy aluminum tape or use it anywhere! All it does is peal off and shrivel up. The best tape is 3m double sided. It's noiseless and doesn't crinkle or squeak like other tape.


----------



## Hein_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Jscoyne2 said:


> That thinsulate must compress quite a bit for that carpet/panels to go back on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


As a supplier of 3M Thinsulate, I can tell you that it can be compressed. We do have a couple of different thicknesses (42mm, 26mm and 8mm) available and plan to stock a 12-13mm version in the near future.

All the best,
Hein
Impact Products, Inc.
Hood River, OR
541 490 5098


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Made some speaker rings that work! I'll be using closed cell foam and maybe outline them Thinsulate.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Well I gave up on trying to use CCF speaker rings. Turned into a big headache and couldn't put the door panel on no matter what I did. Kept binding and couldn't find a compromise.

The only solution would be to relocate the tweeters. Tolerances are tight in the doors as it is and uneven throughout.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Id build a waveguide anyway. Something like this. 

https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...odymium-tweeter-with-waveguide-4-ohm--275-051

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Id build a waveguide anyway. Something like this.
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...odymium-tweeter-with-waveguide-4-ohm--275-051
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I'll brainstorm and might buy one.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I've got something burning somewhere. I think some Thinsulate must have gotten on the binding posts. For some reason I can't smell it in the car, but only smell it outside after driving on the right rear.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

The cold weather has brought out all the creaks and rattles.

Needless to say I gutted the whole rear of the car. I removed second layer of mlv on inner passenger door cards, under seat mlv & the hatch spare tire mlv.

With the in matchable variables of previous runs I attained 67 to 68db at 65mph with moderate traffic. It's tough to say if all that added mlv even made a difference.


----------



## VegasStereo (Jan 22, 2020)

K-pop sucks said:


> I've decided to swap out the mosconi and Panasonic headunit for a Carrozzeria Dex-p01 and Pioneer prs-a900.


A man of my heart! Theres a bnib dex p9 on ebay right now for $750.00.


----------



## Hein_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Appreciate that you are sharing your experience with 3M Thinsulate. We decided to stock SM200L which is the 12mm thickness since it would probably be more suitable for car audio uses. Let me know and we can send you a free sample.

All the best,
Hein
DIYvan
541 490 5098

P.S. I posted some links in the vendor deals area: 3M Thinsulate available


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I have some creaking from on the passenger side material. My first thought was it must be the mlv inside my doors. So I gutted the door and I still had creaking. 4 hours later I got the door put back together better than before.

I know know it is a passenger floor issue.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> I've got something burning somewhere. I think some Thinsulate must have gotten on the binding posts. For some reason I can't smell it in the car, but only smell it outside after driving on the right rear.


Did you figure out what was burning?

I have the same car as you and plan on doing a lot of what you did. 

Do you have any advice on anything in the car? What to watch out for. Where did you get your Melamine foam? Is there any places that wwater leaks too? Did you happen to find where the moonroof drain goes too? Did you take the jute off the carpet to make room for mlv/thinsulate?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Did you figure out what was burning?
> 
> I have the same car as you and plan on doing a lot of what you did.
> 
> Do you have any advice on anything in the car? What to watch out for. Where did you get your Melamine foam? Is there any places that wwater leaks too? Did you happen to find where the moonroof drain goes too? Did you take the jute off the carpet to make room for mlv/thinsulate?


The burning smell after arriving at my destination outside the car has to be from my exhaust.


I got all my supplies from Sound deadener showdown, Second skin, and eBay sellers.

Only leak I had is the ac drain line.

I removed the jute carpet in the front due to that leak and replaced it with mlv and thinsulate.


My only advice to you is that the panels will never got the same and you'll have creaks/rattles and vibrations.
I still can't get rid of them and I've torn out the whole interior twice.

If I was to do it again, I would have just done the the front floor and doors and hatch floor.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Did you figure out what was burning?
> 
> I have the same car as you and plan on doing a lot of what you did.
> 
> Do you have any advice on anything in the car? What to watch out for. Where did you get your Melamine foam? Is there any places that wwater leaks too? Did you happen to find where the moonroof drain goes too? Did you take the jute off the carpet to make room for mlv/thinsulate?


Almost forgot, my driver side window vibrates in the window seal after using that reviving grease shin etsu that Lexus owners swear by. It goes away and appears randomly. 

Don't remove the rear seat. It never will re-latch and stay down.

My rear cargo area never lined up the same and I get tons of rattles and vibrations from the molding and cargo cover.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> Almost forgot, my driver side window vibrates in the window seal after using that reviving grease shin etsu that Lexus owners swear by. It goes away and appears randomly.
> 
> Don't remove the rear seat. It never will re-latch and stay down.
> 
> My rear cargo area never lined up the same and I get tons of rattles and vibrations from the molding and cargo cover.


Where is the ac drain line?

Do you mean the bottom rear seat or the seat back?

I can def hear all the rattlers of pieces rubbing against eachother. Do you think possibly Tesa tape on all the panels, where they meet would help?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Also rough estimate. Do you have any idea who much of each thing you ordered? specifically thinsulate


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Where is the ac drain line?
> 
> Do you mean the bottom rear seat or the seat back?
> 
> I can def hear all the rattlers of pieces rubbing against eachother. Do you think possibly Tesa tape on all the panels, where they meet would help?


The AC drain hose is in front of the passenger footwell. Hose gets plugged and floods floor with water. 

Rear seat won't latch down almost like a U shape.

I can't figure it out, I honestly think the rear suspension on these cars is the issue with most the noise in motion. Even gutted the rear has random rattles, squeaks and creaks.

I have a creak on the passenger side. I gutted the whole passenger side of all material and it didn't go away! I have a vibration of the passenger seat or below it. 

Is your passenger seat noisy also?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> The AC drain hose is in front of the passenger footwell. Hose gets plugged and floods floor with water.
> 
> Rear seat won't latch down almost like a U shape.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your car specifically but the road noise is enough that i don't hear random squeeks yet. Nothing wrong with my back seat either.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Also rough estimate. Do you have any idea who much of each thing you ordered? specifically thinsulate


I believe I used 2 rolls of Mlv and 3 rolls of thinsulate.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

K-pop sucks said:


> I believe I used 2 rolls of Mlv and 3 rolls of thinsulate.


 How many linear feet did u order?


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Jscoyne2 said:


> How many linear feet did u order?


Let me take a look into this.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Got my new amp to install


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

My New drivers showed up today!


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Changing my vision on my system. Going Mosconi Gladen PRO 4/10 & the new Pioneer Carrozzeria TS-Z900PRS from Japan.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Curious as to the speaker change - did you install the Focal’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

bertholomey said:


> Curious as to the speaker change - did you install the Focal’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did no through with doing the Focal M install. Ended up selling them for profit.

Was going to go Focal Utoia BE line since they measure better than the new M line. Then I saw the Carrozzeria new releases.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

K-pop sucks said:


> I did no through with doing the Focal M install. Ended up selling them for profit.
> 
> Was going to go Focal Utoia BE line since they measure better than the new M line. Then I saw the Carrozzeria new releases.


Ok - makes sense - so many have been talking about the M line - I was wondering if you installed them, tuned them, and didn’t like them. 

Are those Pioneer’s a coincident (sp) design or a coax? Will you be using the provided passive crossovers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

bertholomey said:


> Ok - makes sense - so many have been talking about the M line - I was wondering if you installed them, tuned them, and didn’t like them.
> 
> Are those Pioneer’s a coincident (sp) design or a coax? Will you be using the provided passive crossovers?
> 
> ...


They are a coaxial design with mid range and tweeter inside that are seperatly amped inside a speaker pod. They can be purchased with or without a dedicated 6.5" woofer.

I will be using the crossover's provided.

Without using a external processor, I listen to pure DSD with the Sony GS9. I have 100's of SACDs that I convert from .ISO file to .DSf on PC.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

They're here! Starting install soon.


----------

